# Step 7 am Macbook



## hari (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Hatt vielleicht jemand Erfahrungsberichte über die Verwendung von STEP 7 Professional 2006 SR5 unter Parallels 4 oder einem Äquivalent? 

Und vor allem Infos darüber wie die Konfiguration stattfinden muss um eine ET200S über die ProfiNET-Schnittstelle am Macbook einzubinden.

Leider bin ich am Mac noch nicht so erfahren habe bis jetzt die Software nur unter Windows XP betrieben und stehe nun eben vor dem Problem, dass die SPS nicht erkannt wird.

Danke

Hari


----------



## erzteufele (10 Dezember 2009)

und warum tust du dir das an, mit mac *mistdreck* zu arbeiten ?


----------



## hari (10 Dezember 2009)

Für technische Anwendungen wie etwa Step 7 und vor allem die Verfügbarkeit dieser auf der Apfel Plattform, sind nicht gerade eine ideale Lösung, da muss ich dir Recht geben. 
Hauptgrund dafür ist aber sicher auch das ich noch nicht lange einen Mac dazu verwende.


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze zu Hause einen iMac. Auf dem läuft Parallels 5 (aber auch schon 3 und 4) völlig problemlos mit Step7. Profinet und ET200 hab ich noch nie hier gehabt, aber eine 300-er und eine VIPA über Ethernet bzw. AcconNetLinkPro sind völlig problemlos gelaufen! 

@erzteufele

Deine Aussage könnte ich nur dann akzeptieren, wenn du sie auch vernünftig begründest, bzw. wenn du selbst persönliche schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Mac hast. Ich zumindest hatte arge Probleme mit der Reparatur, nachdem mein iMac nach 4 Monaten einen Defekt hatte. Immerhin habe ich dann durchgesetzt, daß ich ein neues Gerät bekam und der nächsten nötigen Service lasse ich beim Mac-Service in der Nähe machen, nicht mehr per Einschicken des Gerätes. Ansonsten gibt es einfach nichts Negatives über Gerät und Software zu sagen.

PS: Übrigens habe ich auch VMWare Fusion 2 am laufen, auch dort läuft Step7 und dort läuft auch Beckhoff Twincat, das auf Parallels 3 noch lief, auf 4 aber nicht mehr!

Mein nächstes PG wird auf jeden Fall ein Mac, meine Familie wird gerade ebenfalls darauf "umgerüstet". Das Einzige, was als Test noch aussteht ist ein USB-Seriell-Adapter am Mac.


----------



## ThorstenK (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Hari,

Probier mal die Einstellungen für deine Netzwerkverbindung von "NAT" auf "Bridged" umszustellen. Damit bekommt dein virtuelles Windows eine eigene IP Adresse. Damit müsste auch die Verbindung über PROFINET funktionieren.


@ Ralle
Ein USB/MPI Adapter von Siemens funktioniert auch einwandfrei unter Fusion. Parallels habe ich Persöhnlich nicht mehr im gebrauch. Mir gefällt Fusion erstens besser und zweitens gibt seltener Hardware Probleme.
Bei mir ein HBCI Chipkarten Leser (Also schon etwas spezieller.)

@ erzteufele
Vieleicht einfach mal "anders denken" :s22:

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## c.wehn (10 Dezember 2009)

Also ich benutze VMWare Fusion 3 und seit neustem 4.
Profinet klappte bisher immer unter NAT.

Ich hab eigentlich alles zum programmieren virtualisiert.

Von step5 bis hin zu winncc flex und bin bisher immer online gekommen.

lg


----------



## ThorstenK (10 Dezember 2009)

Das umstellen des Verbindungstyps hilft bei machen Netzwerken auch für den Zugang zu FirmenNetzen usw., wo man sich an Domänen anmelden muss oft weiter. 
Deshalb der Tip. Falls das nicht hilft müsste man noch die Netzwerk Einstellung des Hosts überprüfen ob der eine rein physikalische verbindung zum Teilnehmer hat. Also ping unter Dienstprogrammme -> Netzwerk benutzen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2009)

@ThorstenK

Ja, ich habe einen Cyberjack von ReinerSCT, der läuft auch unter Parallels, allerdings nutze ich BankX direkt auf dem Mac zum Onlinebanking. Ich finde Fusion auch nicht schlecht, aber die Integration von Parallels gefällt mit besser. Die Windowsbar (hab ich unten) läuft nicht in das Das Dock vom Mac (hab ich links) rein, die Windows-Statussymbole erscheinen oben beim Mac mit in der Menüleiste. Ansonsten kann ich zwischen Fusion und Parallels gar nicht mehr so große Unterschiede ausmachen.

PS: Übrigens habe ich vor einigen Tagen eine Parallels VM (WinXP) von einem Mac auf einen anderen übertragen, lief sofort und völlig problemlos und einen Neuaktivierung von XP war nicht nötig!


----------



## ThorstenK (10 Dezember 2009)

@Ralle

ja da mit der Übertragung läuft ganz gut.

Bei der Integration von Windows in MacOS sehe ich eigentlich auch keine großen Unterschiede.
Für die Funktion des Chipkartenlesers musste ich leider auf Windows zurückgreifen, da mein Cyberjack von ReinerSCT leider nicht unter MacOS erkannt wird... wahrscheinlich zu alt...
Wie lange hast du Deinen denn schon? Meiner müsste so an die 6+ Jahre sein.
Ansonsten nutze ich die Virtuelle Umgebung hauptsächlich für VST2009 von Microsoft. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hari (10 Dezember 2009)

Danke!!

Mein Problem hat sich dadurch gelöst, dass ich den Netzwerk Adapter auf Ethernet (Bridged) gestellt habe!

Zudem bin ich begeistert von der Geschwindigkeit mit der Step 7 in der Virtualisierung am Mac läuft.

Grüße,
Hari


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2009)

ThorstenK schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> ja da mit der Übertragung läuft ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Meiner ist keine 2 Jahre alt, wurde vor einigen Monaten von ReinerSCT ausgetauscht, weil er auch immer mal nach dem Standby tot war. Leider ist es mit dem Neuen genau so, allerdings recht selten, Ursache vielleicht in den tiefen des MAC oder bei anderer installierter Software (Parallels?). Da selten, kann ich aber damit gut leben, USB raus und wieder rein, dann funktioniert das Teil wieder.


----------



## erzteufele (12 Dezember 2009)

also ich habe persönlich was gegen apple!
steve jobs ist und war zu seinen angestellten immer ein mießer mistkerl
und dann brüsten sich die apple user immer das sie sicherer seien als windows user ... gab ja vor einiger zeit einen wettbewerb für das übernehmen eines system´s 'hacken' orginal mac ohne fremdsoftware war nach 15min geknackt und auf windows xp ... erst mit fremdsoftware und dann immernoch nach 45min
oder
für bild verarbeitung wer ja der mac immer ganz vorne dabei, jetzt hat sich ja onkel apple mit ner neuen struktur selbst ausgestochen weil adobe für die anpassung quasi ihr programm komplett umschreiben müssten...

und sonnst find ich´s immer zum kotzen von den mac user´n das die meisten(nicht alle) immer über windows herziehen

gibt noch ein paar mehr beispiele warum ich apple nicht mag aber das ist halt meine persönliche meinung


----------



## gravieren (12 Dezember 2009)

Hi

Wenn es hiernach geht, gibt es Apple überhaupt nicht !   ?


http://www.computerbase.de/news/sof...dows_7/2009/dezember/windows_7_windows_xp_cb/


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2009)

@erzteufele

Ach, das sind doch aber alles nur Scheißhausparolen, die man auch gerne am Stammtisch von sich gibt. Was der Herr Jobs macht ist mit im Prinzip ja egal, ich prüfe bei den wenigsten Firmen, deren Produkte ich verwende, wie nett der Chef zu seinen Leuten ist. Wenn es danach geht, darf niemand ein südkoreanisches Auto fahren, die sperren ihre Arbeiter kurzerhand aus, wenn die mal aufmucken, 90% der Elektronik kommt inzwischen auch China und da fragst du also auch, ob deine Festplatte im Laptop von glücklichen Chinesen produziert wurde? Wie soll das gehen. Was Macuser betrifft kann ich nicht mitreden, ich kenne wohl zu wenige und ohne Windows komme ich ja ohnehin nicht aus, also fahre ich immer beide Schienen und bin in der glücklichen Lage, mir immer das jeweils Bessere aussuchen zu können. Natürlich muß auch der Mac geschützt werden, dazu bedarf es aber ein wenig Handarbeit um die Systemeinstellungen etwas anzupassen. Einen Virenangriff hatte ich allerdings tatsächlich noch nie, keinen Trojaner etc. Aber das habe ich auch bei XP selten, weil ich bestimmte einschlägige Seiten eher meide und so schon ein großer Prozentsatz potentieller Gefahrenbringer wegfällt. Einen Virenscannner hab ich trotz allem am laufen, aber der hat noch nie etwas gefunden, gottlob.


----------



## bike (13 Dezember 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn es hiernach geht, gibt es Apple überhaupt nicht !   ?
> 
> ...



Auch hier gilt wieder:
Trau keiner Statistik, die nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

Aber Win7 muss ja gelobt werden, wenn Redmond bezahlt und auch unter dem Blickwinkel welche Performance die Aktie in den letzten drei Jahren hatte. 


bike


----------



## erzteufele (13 Dezember 2009)

@ ralle

dann bist du immerhin ein mac user der einsieht das man windows braucht 

und klar gibt es wenig viren und trojaner für mac weil es eben wenige nutzen.

wer die geschichte von windows bzw. vom ersten bildlichem os kennt kommt schonmal in´s grübeln über die missstände von apple und microsoft kurzer auszug
es gab eine kleine firma "xerox" diese hat das erste GUI OS entwickelt. konnte es aber niemandem verkaufen!
apple hat es quasi brutal übernommen.
unser billiboy hat sich mit jobby heimtückisch angefreundet und ist so an das ursprungs mac os gekommen. jetzt hat er es umgekrempelt und windows drauß gemacht! 

der beste cloue war eine APPLE präsentation auf dieser alle mac´s windows als OS installiert war  weil billiboy vor auslieferung der mac´s es irgendwie geschafft hatte diese kurzzeitig zu erhalten und überall sein OS zu installieren  

deswegen ist heute das Meistgenutzte OS windows und nicht Mac OS ist schon hart aber wahr^^

ah und wer noch in seinem windows XP order programme schaut wird dort immernoch einen ordner mit dem namen xerox finden *grins*


----------



## deki (14 Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze seit langer Zeit mac's inkl. Parallels für S7/WinCC flex.

Ob Profibus, MPI oder Ethernet, alles klappt wunderbar.
Nur die alten Panels mit serieller Schnittstelle klappen nicht aber die werden langsam alle ersetzt.


----------



## com (14 Dezember 2009)

hi, 

unter parallels komme ich mit der scheiss mausbeschleuniging nicht zurecht. es gibt zwar viele tools, keins von denen aber gut. 

gr
com


----------



## bike (14 Dezember 2009)

Wird das jetzt eine Diskussion um OS?
Die Frage war doch:
Funktioniert MAC mit S7 und wie muss konfiguriert werden. 
Und wenn ich lese,: ja es funktioniert

bike


P.S. Die Statment für Win finde ich ehrgesagt nur peinlich. Keine Fakten nur Gerede.


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (3 April 2011)

Ich weiß, dieser Thread ist schon ein wenig älter aber, das Thema ist (für mich zumindest) sehr aktuell.
Ich habe vor auf Mac umzusteigen - genauer gesagt auf ein kleines 13" Macbook Pro. Werde es für die Technikerschule nutzen und somit auch Step7 installieren.

Wie schnell ist Step7 unter Mac? Wie siehts mit Wincc flex 2008 aus - ist ja auf dem PC schon recht langsam? Funktioniert der USB-Programmieradapter?


----------



## deki (4 April 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, ich programmiere S7, WinCC flex und WinCC unter parallels ohne Probleme. Mittlerweile läuft auch Win7, sehr schnell.

Falls es dir doch zu langsam ist, kannst du ja auch Win7 oder XP direkt auf eine Partition installieren.

Der USB Adapter läuft tadellos. Wobei ich aber mehrheitlich mit IBHNet verbinde.
Gruss


----------



## MSB (4 April 2011)

Eine Sache solltest du aber noch bedenken ...
Ein 13" Display ist schon von Haus aus eher klein, die relativ geringe Auflösung von 1280*800,
halte ich in der Kombination für Flex eher für ungeeignet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Backdoor (4 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Eine Sache solltest du aber noch bedenken ...
> Ein 13" Display ist schon von Haus aus eher klein, die relativ geringe Auflösung von 1280*800,
> halte ich in der Kombination für Flex eher für ungeeignet.
> 
> ...




Morgen 

Da muss ich Manuel recht geben ich arbeite viel mit Flex die Auflösung von meinem NB ist 1680x1050 und selbst die ist meiner Meinung nach noch zu klein.

Lg Chris


----------



## Matze001 (4 April 2011)

Ich nutze Step7 und WinCCflex auf einem 17" Macbook.

Anfangs habe ich Parallels genutzt, da die Akkulaufzeit aber etwas runter ging (logisch) und es auch so etwas nervig wurde, habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen XP unter Bootcamp zu installieren.

Das läuft nun seit nem halben Jahr fehlerfrei. Ich habe zwar einige Zeit dran rumgedoktort, und viel ausprobiert und geändert bis mir alles so gefallen hat.
Aber dafür funktioniert es jetzt tadellos! 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (4 April 2011)

Das mit der Auflösung ist mir schon bewusst. Im Geschäft nutze ich auch einen Laptop mit 1680x1050 und das ist gerade so ausreichend.

Auf dem Mac werden nur kleinere Projekte laufen - für die Schule eben. Und ob da noch viel mit WinCCflex kommt bezweifel ich mal. Ich wollt nur sichergehen, das es auf jeden fall flüssig funktioniert.
Es gibt nichts nervigeres als der Software beim arbeiten zu zuschauen. 

Die Variante mit Bootcamp, habe ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut. Aber eigentlich wollt ich ja weg von Windoof. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## jorg (11 November 2011)

.....................


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (11 November 2011)

Moin Jörg
Also ich hab jetzt seit gut einem halben Jahr mein kleines  13" MacBook Pro im Einsatz. Für die Technikerschule ein bischen blöd,  denn alles was wir in der Schule machen auf Windoof basiert. Aber vom  Format her ideal für den Rucksack.
Und bis jetzt läuft noch alles  recht flüssig unter Parallels. Selbst Autocad Inventor - wobei dies eine  Tortur ist auf dem kleinen Display. Und letztens erst hab' ich  Microsoft Visual Studio Express installiert - läuft auch.

Die  Bedenken wegen WinCC flex sind begründet. Viel zu kleines Display bzw.  zu kleine Auflösung. Aber mit den 1440x900 vom 15" ist's vielleicht  besser. Step7 läuft aber super.

PS. Aber aufgepasst - da bin ich  nämlich selber vor kurzem drübergestolpert. Datenträgen von deinen  "Windoof"-Mitschülern kannst du unter umständen nicht lesen - wenn diese  im NTFS-Format sind. Aber auch dafür gibts ein passendes Tool.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2011)

Einwände  NTFS lesen geht, schreiben nicht ....

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## jorg (12 November 2011)

.....................


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (12 November 2011)

Stimmt, Marcel, lesen ja - schreiben nein.

Ich war auch lang am überlegen, ob ich mir ein 15" oder 13" zulegen sollte. Aber da ich zu Hause auch noch einen leistungsfähigen PC stehen hab, war für mich klar das der Mobilitätsfaktor vom 13" ein klarer Vorteil ist.
Das MacBook benutzt ich ansonsten auch gern mal mit dem 24" LCD.

Die Übertragung auf die S7 ist mit dem USB-Adapter kein Problem. Evtl. informierst du dich im Voraus mal welche Hardware deine Schule benutzt und ob du den USB-Adapter "umstecken " darfst. Manche Lehrer sind da ein wenig eigen.

Ansonsten gabs bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Windoof-Software. Auch AVR Studio (zum Atmel Microcontroller programmieren) läuft ohne Probleme.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## jorg (12 November 2011)

.....................


----------



## dasgrundprinzip (12 November 2011)

Bei uns in der Schule stehen Rechner mit S7 CPU. Also ein klasischer Laborarbeitsplatz. Und an den Rechnern sind dann eben S7 Adapter eingesteckt und mit der CPU verbunden.
Heisst ich müsste nicht einmal einen Laptop zum programmieren mitbringen. Da ich aber Programme, die ich in der Schule begonnen habe zu Hause bzw. in der Arbeit fertigstellen möchte ist es so eben leichter.

Die MagicMouse hab ich unter Windows noch nicht benutzt, da ich da kein bluetooth habe. Benutze sie aber eh nicht so oft. Das touchpad vom MacBook ist absolut genial.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------

